# does anyone have a fuse diagram for a jeep cherokee



## xsamxriverax (Aug 28, 2007)

while installing a cd player we blew the fuse for the interior lights and the gauge cluster, and cant figure out which fuse is which because there is no owners manual


----------



## doozjamann (Jul 26, 2007)

www.wjjeeps.com/fuses.htm that like has the fuse diagrams for 1999-2004 model jeep grand cherokee, should be the same for other cherokee models or at least somewhere to start


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey xsamxriverax!
Welcome to the forum!
Use a test light to see witch fuse is blown, you also have two fuse panels depending on the year of the jeep? One is under the hood or bonnet the other is in the dash panel.
Hope we helped you, if so let us know.
Also you should read the link for "new members read this before posting" .


----------



## pennyjo (Mar 25, 2010)

i am looking for a fuse panel diagram for a 1998 jeep cherokee


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

pennyjo

For diagrams.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/


----------

